# 09 sportsman 800 question.



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Got a friend looking at buying an 800 sportsman 2009 and i'm just wondering if there's any guys an here that ride one and if so are there any problems with them major or minor and what do you like about them as well, and if they feel heavy. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Went riding with some friends last night And a buddy has one he said he hasn't had any problems with his. The bike wasn't very impressive though. He has a lot of stuff on it 29.5 outlaws snorks blah blah... any ways my buddy has a 650sra brute on 29.5 outlaws and his front drive shaft is removed so 2wd only and he followed that Popo around all nite with no problems hanging with it or out doing it LOL. It just seemed like it should of had more power than it did. my 750 has a lot more low end torque than the 800 popo. He would throw up about a 8 ft rooster tail in the mud compared to mine throwing a 20 ft and pulling the front tires up out of the mud.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i get all kinds of atv coming in,an i will say thet my guts draw up when i see a popo coming, one of my riding buddies has a 09 850 that been a pice of s--t since day one stays in dealer shop more than at home, we usally take my spare bike on rides so he will be able to stay an play when the popo breaks


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

Only thing I have heard is that the rear cv joints have a service bulletin/recall on them. On the other comments I can only say all my friends say they are very happy with their 800 Polaris????????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

rmax said:


> i get all kinds of atv coming in,an i will say thet my guts draw up when i see a popo coming, one of my riding buddies has a 09 850 that been a pice of s--t since day one stays in dealer shop more than at home, we usally take my spare bike on rides so he will be able to stay an play when the popo breaks


But you can say the exact same thing about EVERY brand... Sometimes you just get a lemon. Regardless of what name is on the bike.


----------

